# Story on BBC News Site



## aymes (Aug 2, 2009)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/americas/8180116.stm

Just came across this on the BBC news site, very sad case but I thought it may be of some interest. I suppose it shows how important it is for people to be aware of the signs, and then consequences, of undiagnosed diabetes.


----------



## Copepod (Aug 2, 2009)

Shows the importance of getting treatment for type 1 diabetes - it's serious, but only fatal if you do nothing.


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 2, 2009)

Truly shocking.....Having said that a few weeks ago we had a certain religious group knocking on the doors..at the time I had Nathan's insulin pen in my hand..The lady enquired what is was...I told her....Her word were.." Let god heal him...trust in him and he will cure."..the conversation went on a little about 2 mins after that remark.

Heidi
xx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 2, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Truly shocking.....Having said that a few weeks ago we had a certain religious group knocking on the doors..at the time I had Nathan's insulin pen in my hand..The lady enquired what is was...I told her....Her word were.." Let god heal him...trust in him and he will cure."..the conversation went on a little about 2 mins after that remark.
> 
> Heidi
> xx



What I don't understand is why these people can't believe that god might 'heal' by giving the doctors the knowledge and skill to treat illness - why must it be some magic and spontaneous intervention? Truly awful to let a child die unnecessarily. I'd be surprised to learn that JW's (or any other door-knocking religious groups) don't have insulin dependent diabetics amongst their number.


----------



## Steff (Aug 2, 2009)

thats truly shocking that is


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 2, 2009)

I have just heard more of this story on the BBC News at 6pm....apart from the whole story being truly shocking..as a parent words fail me as to what exactly was going on in these parents heads..especially in this day and age...what a waste of a young girls life...tragically taken by the same people who created her...While in some god and prayer may hold comfort and ease pain..No god or other human being would have stood by and let this happen..

Heidi
xx


----------

